# [OT] Attention! The OMLF is dead!



## Henry (Sep 4, 2002)

For the benefit of anyone who gives a darn:

I hereby relinquish my post as "Official Junk-kicker and wallet-taker" of the *Otherthrow Morrus Liberation Front,* started by the poster known as Information early this year.

With my abdication as the only remaining member of the organization, I hereby declare this organization defunct, deceased, debunked, exterminated, eliminated, defenestrated, null and void, folded, spindled, mutilated, and depropagated.

Why, you may ask? Why give up the tenets of this organization?

The answer, my friends, is simple, and in three parts:

The organization had long drifted into obscurity, and had long drifted away from its major tenets.
I could not support an organization with which I did not hold its tenets dear to me.
I got bored and wanted to change my .sig

The King has won. LONG LIVE THE KING!


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 4, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *The King has won. LONG LIVE THE KING!  *




Hear, hear!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 4, 2002)

You guys needed a better press agent, because I've never heard of you.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 4, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *You guys needed a better press agent, because I've never heard of you.   *



Me neither.

Although I vaguely recall something involving Information that happened way back when.

Plus, I once e-mailed Henry, asking what OMLF meant. Didn't get an answer, though, so the mail probably never reached him... 

But that's the extent of my knowlede regarding the OMLF.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 5, 2002)

It was a hard battle....


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 5, 2002)

C'mon, August!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Sep 5, 2002)

HA!  OLMF - I was (briefly) the Head Cow in charge of Bashing Trolls on the Head and Taking Their Shoes.

I always meant to ask you if you were ever going to take that junk-kicker thing off your sig Henry.

Let the OLMF die the stillborn death it so richly deserved 


Hey cool!  700th post!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 5, 2002)

I feel so out of the loop.  I never heard of them either.

Glad to know the movement died slowly and painfully though.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 6, 2002)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *...
> 
> Let the OLMF die the stillborn death it so richly deserved
> 
> ... *



Now that's some cool poetry! 



			
				Wicht said:
			
		

> *Glad to know the movement died slowly and painfully though. *



Well said!


----------

